# Sway bars and bagged cars (Stupid Question, MK6)



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Since I've bagged my car, I've retained the front and rear stock sway bars.

Now I have a baseline golf 2.5l, was wondering if there were any benefits to upgrading to golf r, gti or apr front and rear sway bars.

Given that the suspension isn't static, would adding shorter sway bars be beneficial at all?


Thanks!


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

It'll basically do for you what it does for everyone else that upgrades their sway bars....improves handling and reduces body roll.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

glifahrenheitcameron said:


> It'll basically do for you what it does for everyone else that upgrades their sway bars....improves handling and reduces body roll.


This! 
I changed the rear swaybar on my Golf R and definitely felt the difference. Yes I'm on air.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> This!
> I changed the rear swaybar on my Golf R and definitely felt the difference. Yes I'm on air.


:thumbup:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

How much shorter do I need the front ones when bagged?


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Piso said:


> How much shorter do I need the front ones when bagged?


You talking about the actual bar or the end links?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

End links


----------



## ministryofmayhemmotorwerk (Feb 12, 2012)

Im getting ready to bag a mk4 jetta and every thing I read tells me you cant run sway bars or every one takes them out. I want to have sway bars and lay supper low do i have any options?


----------



## Danaldson (Jul 9, 2012)

ministryofmayhemmotorwerk said:


> Im getting ready to bag a mk4 jetta and every thing I read tells me you cant run sway bars or every one takes them out. I want to have sway bars and lay supper low do i have any options?


a problem with the mk4's is at a certain point of low, your axle will begin to rub on your sway bar, and then your frame.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Piso said:


> End links


Best option is to get adjustable end links, that way you can dial them in perfectly.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

ministryofmayhemmotorwerk said:


> Im getting ready to bag a mk4 jetta and every thing I read tells me you cant run sway bars or every one takes them out. I want to have sway bars and lay supper low do i have any options?


to run sway bar on mk4 you would have to find one that goes under the axle, not like original over the axle type.
i have seen them before, dont remember the company who makes it, possibly hotchkis
http://www.hotchkis.net/volkswagen_mkiv_sport_sway_bars.html
http://www.hotchkis.net/_uploaded_files/22813.pdf


----------

